# Difference between the ADACubeGardenM and the Do!AquaCubeM?



## Emyr (21 Feb 2012)

I have been looking into purchasing a nice new nano tank and have been looking at the ADA cube gardens, the mini M is perfect. However the only difference I can see between the ADA cube garden M and the Do!Aqua one is the price, there exactly the same size etc. Is the glass quality slightly less? One at £100 and the other at £50, is it worth going for the ADA one...
Thanks.


----------



## JenCliBee (21 Feb 2012)

*Re: Difference between the ADACubeGardenM and the Do!AquaCub*



			
				Emyr said:
			
		

> I have been looking into purchasing a nice new nano tank and have been looking at the ADA cube gardens, the mini M is perfect. However the only difference I can see between the ADA cube garden M and the Do!Aqua one is the price, there exactly the same size etc. Is the glass quality slightly less? One at £100 and the other at £50, is it worth going for the ADA one...
> Thanks.




Isn't one optiwhite and the other not?... not sure if that is the difference though lol.


----------



## GillesF (21 Feb 2012)

*Re: Difference between the ADACubeGardenM and the Do!AquaCub*



			
				Emyr said:
			
		

> I have been looking into purchasing a nice new nano tank and have been looking at the ADA cube gardens, the mini M is perfect. However the only difference I can see between the ADA cube garden M and the Do!Aqua one is the price, there exactly the same size etc. Is the glass quality slightly less? One at £100 and the other at £50, is it worth going for the ADA one...
> Thanks.



You get a cool sticker with the ADA one


----------



## Iain Sutherland (21 Feb 2012)

*Re: Difference between the ADACubeGardenM and the Do!AquaCub*



			
				GillesF said:
			
		

> Emyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which is rubbish.  If you spend that sort of money it absolutely should be acid etched into the glass!!  You dont buy a ferrari and get a stick on prancing stallion


----------



## George Farmer (21 Feb 2012)

*Re: Difference between the ADACubeGardenM and the Do!AquaCub*

ADA - Optiwhite glass
Do!Aqua - Float glass


----------



## Emyr (21 Feb 2012)

*Re: Difference between the ADACubeGardenM and the Do!AquaCub*

Thanks guys, Is it worth spending the extra £50 for the opti white ADA one?


----------



## George Farmer (21 Feb 2012)

*Re: Difference between the ADACubeGardenM and the Do!AquaCub*



			
				Emyr said:
			
		

> Thanks guys, Is it worth spending the extra £50 for the opti white ADA one?


It's your £50, so only you really know the value of it to you.

Personally I would spend the extra £50 because I would always regret having second best. Optiwhite really does make a difference and I don't think you'll regret it.

Also, contrary to popular belief, optiwhite doesn't scratch more easily than float glass.


----------



## Emyr (21 Feb 2012)

*Re: Difference between the ADACubeGardenM and the Do!AquaCub*

That is true George. I agree, if I'm going to get one I would rather spend a bit more and get the best, rather than think I could have got a nicer one. Decision made, thanks for the help.

Will be doing a journal for this nano project at some point soon.


----------



## Antipofish (21 Feb 2012)

*Re: Difference between the ADACubeGardenM and the Do!AquaCub*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Emyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm with George on that one.  Unless your budget is really tight and you know you won't care about the difference in the glass, then go with the optiwhite.  Of course, ADA is not the only source of an optiwhite nano tank !  But the way I look at it, why buy an Escort if you can afford a Golf ! lol


----------



## George Farmer (21 Feb 2012)

*Re: Difference between the ADACubeGardenM and the Do!AquaCub*



			
				Emyr said:
			
		

> That is true George. I agree, if I'm going to get one I would rather spend a bit more and get the best, rather than think I could have got a nicer one. Decision made, thanks for the help.
> 
> Will be doing a journal for this nano project at some point soon.


I look forward to seeing what you do with it!

Have you seen Stu Worrall's and Tony Swinney's step-by-step features using Mini-Ms on here and the TGM site? Should provide some ideas if you wish...


----------



## Emyr (21 Feb 2012)

*Re: Difference between the ADACubeGardenM and the Do!AquaCub*

For that size the ADA mini M is the best one. I want to get a cube as well soon, will probably get a p&h cube.

No I don't think I have, I have seen James nanos and looked at the various ones on TGM plus a few others and they are great. I have a vague idea of what I want to do with it but need to get it and make a proper plan, Could you link me those two features using the Mini M please George?


----------



## George Farmer (21 Feb 2012)

*Re: Difference between the ADACubeGardenM and the Do!AquaCub*

Sure -

Tony's - viewtopic.php?f=35&t=16066

Stu's - viewtopic.php?f=35&t=15952

And James Starr-Marshall's is well worth a look too -

viewtopic.php?f=35&t=19595


----------



## Emyr (21 Feb 2012)

*Re: Difference between the ADACubeGardenM and the Do!AquaCub*

Thanks, I have been following James' tank from the beginning, love it. Has developed nicely already and I'm sure it will continue to do so, the same as your 60L one did. The two nanos are nice but I will be going down the route of a more minimal layout but still with lots of detail. Sort of want it to be sustainable as well and not just finished in a few months. I am undecided on a few things.


----------

